# coach guns and hunting



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

any one here have a coach gun and do you use it for hunting I was thinking about buying one for grouse and woodcock hunting thought the short barrel would be nice for those tight spots (you know the ones your in when the bird busts out and you can't swing the long barrel at least thats my best excuse lol lol) any way let me know big_fish


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

better watch out bo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u might shot your foot off with that short barrel  ya know it won't be dragging the ground like that old big long barrel gun lol lol  
twister till she screams


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a coach gun as well as having sold many to people. They are very unfriendly for hunting at least in my experiences. Most coach guns have a fixed choke (usually IC) as well as a short barrell. The pattern of these things is unbelievable. I personally would go with a youth barrell of the choke tube type whatever your brand preference is for the shortened version. Coach guns are very good for self defense, or Stage coach robbery defense (LOL), but fall short in the field.


----------

